# Laengenmessung an beweglichen Teilen



## mzva (13 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

suche nach einem Geraet dass die Laenge eines Teils (Zylindrisch) vermessen kann (+-0.05mm). Das Teil laueft auf einem Band und wird spaeter via Vacuum weggesaugt.
Zur Zeit wird die Selektierung (Lagerichtig) via CheckKon von Festo gemacht, nun soll das Teil zusaetzlich auf Laenge ueberprueft werden.
Koennt ihr mir irgendwelche Empfehlung zu einem Geraet geben?

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Steve81 (14 Dezember 2007)

Wie schnell und welches Maß (mm/cm) soll geprüft werden? Warscheinlich würdest du eine optische Prüfung bevorzugen oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Offline (14 Dezember 2007)

Hallo mzva,

schlage vor die GV Baureihe von KEYENCE zu verwenden. Die Lasermesssysteme sind für solch einen Anwendungsfall optimal.Diese messen in einem Abstand von über einem Meter (je nach Model) noch auf drei Stellen hinter dem Komma genau.


----------



## mzva (14 Dezember 2007)

Danke fuer die Antworten,

Genauigkeit sollte +-0,05mm sein. Denke das Problem ist das die Teile auf einem Band an der Kamera/Messeinrichtung vorbei fahren. (2sec.)

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Steve81 (14 Dezember 2007)

Und wie groß ist der Prüfling? 
Fahrende Teile mit einer Kamera zu prüfen ist eigentlich kein Problem, man darf nur die Beleuchtungs bzw, Shutterzeit nicht zu lange wählen. Auslösen kann man die Kamera z.B. durch eine Lichtschranke, die die Teile sieht.


----------



## Offline (14 Dezember 2007)

Hallo mzva,

für das Lasersystem ist die Geschwindigkeit in diesem Fall nicht das Problem, eher sehe ich dies in der Welligkeit des Förderbandes bei diese min. Toleranz von +/- 0.05mm. 
Gegenüber einem Kamerasystem hat der Laser den Vorteil das dieser sicher das Bauteil erkennt und vermißt und mit ca. 700,-€ wesentlich günstiger als ein Kamerasystem für diese Ablikation ist, bei dem Du locker das 20fache ausgeben müstest.


----------



## Steve81 (15 Dezember 2007)

Also ich kenne das Teil von Keyence nicht, aber wenn es das kann was du schreibst, sind 700€ recht günstig und das Teil einer Kamera vorzuziehen. Für das Geld bekommt man wirklich keine Kamera.
Aber das 20fache muss man für eine Kamera die nur ein Maß (hier ist natürlich die größe des Prüffeldes ausschlaggebend) prüfen soll auch nicht ausgeben.
Mich würde aber immer noch die Größe des Prüflings interesieren!
Ab einer gewissen Größe ist eine Kamera natürlich keine gute und erschwingliche Lösung mehr, da man sich dann für Optik und Beleuchtung arm zahlt.


----------



## mzva (15 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

der Prüfling ist zylindrisch D=6mm, H=10mm, er hat unten eine kleine Nase und oben eine grössere. Vermessen möchte aber nur den Körper (ohne Nasen).
Das Teil liegt auf einem Band, so dass es leider nicht immer "zentriert" darauf liegt. Werde versuchen ein Bild rein zu stellen.

Danke für die Hilfe

mzva


----------



## Steve81 (15 Dezember 2007)

mzva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Prüfling ist zylindrisch D=6mm, H=10mm, er hat unten eine kleine Nase und oben eine grössere. Vermessen möchte aber nur den Körper (ohne Nasen).


Also bei der Größe ist die Optik und die Beleuchtung noch relativ günstig zu bekommen.


mzva schrieb:


> Das Teil liegt auf einem Band, so dass es leider nicht immer "zentriert" darauf liegt.


Genau aus dieser Vermutung heraus hab ich gleich an eine Prüfung mit Kamera gedacht. 


mzva schrieb:


> Werde versuchen ein Bild rein zu stellen.


Das wäre sehr nützlich um dir weiterhelfen zu können.

Eventuell könntest du noch angeben, wie hoch der finanzielle Aufwand sein darf.


----------



## mzva (20 Dezember 2007)

Sorry, hat ein bischen laenger gedauert.
Im Anhang ein Bild des Teils. Finanziell sollte es im Rahmen bleiben, sollte nicht in die (Zehn) Tausende gehen. 

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Steve81 (20 Dezember 2007)

Suchst du eigentlich eine Komplettlösung, also Hardware, Software (Prüfprogramm) und Installation durch eine Fremdfirma oder möchtest du alles selbst machen?


----------



## mzva (20 Dezember 2007)

Selber, warum?
Habe ne aeltere DVT Kamera rumliegen, werde diese einbauen und einfach mal sehen.

Gruss

mzva


----------



## Steve81 (20 Dezember 2007)

mzva schrieb:


> Selber, warum?


Weil ich dir dann keine Firma die nur Komplettlösungen anbietet zu empfehlen brauche.
DVT wurde mittlerweile übrigens von Cognex übernommen falls du da irgendwelchen Support benötigst. Cognex kann ich dir auch für eine Eigenbaulösung empfehlen. Die bieten für ihr InSight System sogar kostenlose Kurse an und erstellen soweit ich weiß auch kostenlose Machbarkeitsstudien.
Die schwierigste Aufgabe wird die Aufnahme eines gut auszuwertenden Bildes sein. Wenn du dass hin bekommst sollte die Messung kein größeres Problem mehr darstellen.


----------

